# Well Planned Retirement



## theare (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 23435


Epic.


----------



## cricket (Mar 30, 2011)

this guys my hero!


----------



## Dmac (Mar 30, 2011)

that is incredible! what a scam!!!


----------



## dharma bum (Mar 30, 2011)

i have so much respect for this dude. i've sometimes wondered about a lot of parking attendants taking people's money.. you really never know who they're working for... or if they're working for anyone. some days it's free, some day's it's not. props to this guy though. fucking awesome


----------



## cricketonthemove (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but this is actually nothing more than an email hoax from 2009. It'd still be pretty impressive if someone pulled it off though.

Bristol Zoo parking attendant hoax | Bristol Zoo
The Bristol Zoo Parking Attendant - Urban Legends


----------



## wizehop (Mar 31, 2011)

AWWWWW thats too bad..although I was begging to wonder how he could go 25 years without being caught.


----------

